# Communication applications re: Install Aol



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

My laptop which has Win 8 will not let me download AOL. I did have it and was able to access it until the past week, I do not know why I am no longer to access AOL. I chose to uninstall AOL and reinstall it. I keep getting a message:

"Your computer is running communication software that cannot be used while installing this software. Please completely exit the following communication applications amd select "Retry".

Other communication applications currently running:

There are two boxes: Cancel Retry

It does not show me what other communication applications are currently running: I try Retry and the same box comes up.

How do I find out what communication application is stopping me from installing AOL? How do I get around this? 

Please help,

Gram


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

take a look at this from AOL:

http://help.aol.com/help/microsites/microsite.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=12430


----------

